# bitter smoke



## mzreyes (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's a tutorial that you all wanted.. It's a look that I haven't posted before.. Enjoy!

face..
MUFE foundation and powder
MAC studio finish concealor
msf dark
earth to earth blush

eyes..
spiked eyebrow pencil
bare canvas and chartru paints
blacktrack f/l (as a base and liner)
bitter e/s
carbon e/s 
bottle green e/s
llama e/s
vanilla e/s

lips..
rimmel liner in "addiction"
creme de nude l/s
lust l/g



On to the business!







no face makeup! 
-I started by underlining my brows with spiked.
-lightly powdered my lids with MUFE powder.
-applied bare canvas paint, using my finger.





-applied chartru paint to my crease, also using my finger.





-applied bitter e/s to my crease using the smashbox #10 brush (like mac's 224)





-applied blacktrack on my lids as a base, using the 252 brush





Sorry I kinda forgot to take separate pics here..
-applied carbon e/s to my lid with the 213 brush
-then added bottle green e/s to my crease using the 224 brush
-applied llama e/s to the edge of bitter and blended it out using the 239 brush
-applied vanilla e/s right under my brows using the 239 brush again





-filled in my brows with spiked eyebrow pencil





-applied studio finish concealor under my eyes using the 217 brush
-applied MUFE face and body foundation using the 190 brush
-applied MUFE powder using the 182 brush





-contoured with msf dark, using this cheap little blush brush. It's way to small to apply blush but perfect for contouring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








-applied earth to earth blush with the 168 brush





-lined my eyes with blacktrack f/l and the 210 brush
-applied loreal's voluminous mascara in carbon black
(I do my eyeliner and mascara after my face powder because I don't want powder particles to stick to it, making it not as dark. And if I had lashes I would put them on right here.)


The finished look! (put on my lipliner, lipstick, and gloss)









I dunno if you can tell, but I took the red streaks out of my hair. I stripped, bleached, and dyed them dark blue. You can't really tell here, but in the sun it looks HOT!

Again, sorry for the lack of step-by-step pictures, HTH though!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 16, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh thanks, I have to try this.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 17, 2009)

fab tut. i love your looks


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome Tut!! This looks great!!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 17, 2009)

Love this! Would you like to enter it in the Tut of the month contest?


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 18, 2009)

that's a great combination! Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah!!!! thank you so much i am so going to do this tut on saturday night. you rock.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 20, 2009)

loves IT ! absolutely gorgeous, i love the lips too , thanks .


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 7, 2009)

really pretty, i love ur looks


----------



## n_c (May 7, 2009)

Excellent tut!


----------



## AmandDUR (May 7, 2009)

LOVE that!


----------



## kimmy (May 10, 2009)

i love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the colour placement is perfect!


----------



## esmeralda89 (Jun 5, 2009)

i love the look can you tell me how you have your hair cut bc i love it!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 5, 2009)

I really like this look!  Very pretty.


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 28, 2011)

I really like this!


----------

